# Somewhere to stop overnight near Towsure, Southampton



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello can anyone help with somewhere to stay. Plan is that we stop in at Towsure to pick up some last minute bits and bots on way to Norfolkline ferry at Dover.

Either a freebie or a camp site thank you


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends which direction you're coming from Escaper !

Have you asked Towsure ? Looks from the photo as if they have a big car park or perhaps a yard round the back ? If you arrive fairly close to closing time and leave before they open.... ?

G


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Towsure lock their gates over night.

If wild camping I would look towards the West side of Southampton around the John Lewis Centre there are lots of car parks etc, in fact if you drive in to the Docks West gate and have chat with the security chap on the gate he might tuck you away.

What direction are you coming in from?

Hugh


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're thinking of using the M27/ A27 / A259, allow plenty of time - it's a winding track after lewes and takes ages. Better go up from So'ton on M3 to M25 & down M20. I can point you towards a few places if you are considering the M27 route. As with others, where are you coming from?


----------



## mover (Mar 9, 2006)

*Overnight Southampton*

ASDA superstore Bournmouth Road Chandlers Ford is open 24 hrs huge car park speak to the manager 6 miles from Tow Sure.

The White Swan ,Mansbridge ,Swaythling, Southampton , 5 miles appx from Tow Sure large car park and a now dissused river side road alongside the river Itchen [carvery meals in the pub £5 very good value,fishing in the river].

You could also park on my drive at North Baddesley .Space for up to 8 metre van if I could contact you [7 miles from Tow Sure ] Happy Camping Malc.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Coming from*

Sorry still getting the hang of posting - southwest/Cornwall direction. Thanks for info


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi escaper

southampton is now a city plagued by drunken youths. towsure is visible from a main route home for those that live east of the itchen. they will be staggering home in the early hours of every night and last time i visited towsure there was a burger van in the car park. not sure if it is there at night.

the white swan on the A27 has a late night/early hours burger bar about 300 yards from it's car park.

the city centre around john lewis is a total no no. the nightclubs are yards away.

dock security will not be helpful. they will send you to the city industrial estate - closer than john lewis to the largest nightclub.

my suggestion is an industrial estate. there is one immediately behind towsure but you may get the drunks looking for somewhere to relieve themselves even if you are tucked away out of view from the main road. there is an industrial estate in belgrave road which is not on a direct route home for the revellers and it's about a mile from towsure.

mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Might be worthing going a few miles more East and head for the Hamble there are a couple of basic sites there

H


----------

